

Using FeedBurner? For the sake of control, enable MyBrand - geerlingguy
http://www.midwesternmac.com/blogs/jeff-geerling/using-feedburner-sake-control

======
geerlingguy
Very much related: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5447006>

